# Rear Wiper Blade



## rickytenzer (Nov 16, 2017)

*Rear wiper*

I'm fed up with the performance of the OEM rear wiper. Does anyone know if it's easily replaceable by a high quality BOSCH? What's the length I need?


----------



## NZTIGUAN (May 23, 2008)

What's wrong with it ? mine's fine but I am in a Euro version so maybe they're different ??


----------



## rickytenzer (Nov 16, 2017)

NZTIGUAN said:


> What's wrong with it ? mine's fine but I am in a Euro version so maybe they're different ??


It doesn't clean the top section of the semicircle. It does well in the center but not around the perimeter.


----------



## NZTIGUAN (May 23, 2008)

Sounds as if it isn't sitting right ? I've just checked mine and it has a one-piece blade that only clips in one place, it has a plastic "spine" that holds the curved shape and so holds the outer end onto the glass. Yours may need replacing but I'm pretty sure it isn't a normal problem. If the car's new I'd be asking them to sort it under warranty rather than changing it to another brand. Fist thing is a good look at it though.

Good luck.


----------



## JimGravelle (Nov 13, 2018)

Hey everyone,

This might sound like a weird question: but has anyone been able to source a replacement rear wiper blade in Canada?

I did the usual thing on the weekend and went to CanadianTire (CT), looked up the rear wiper blade on their catalogue device, and bought the only option: a Reflex 13” CT brand rear wiper blade. Of course not only was it too short, the connector was completely wrong. So I went back to CT and spent 30 minutes going thru all the wiper blades...only to come out empty handed. The CT catalogue listed a rear wiper blade of 13”, but the one on my car is almost 15” (when measured end-to-end...not just the rubber blade bit)! 

Online stores like RockAuto list the Bosch A330H, but that is also 13 inches, and by the pictures it too looks like the wrong connector.

So I contacted the local VW Stealership and they want $44 for just the rear wiper blade. Wow! Must be made of some real military grade material. :sly:

The VW parts guy asked me for my VIN...which I thought was a little weird for just a wiper blade...so I’m beginning to wonder if VW used a couple of different styles of wiper arms on the rear of our vehicles.

After doing some searching last night I did find this site. The wiper arm they illustrate is exactly like mine...and they list the wiper blade at 16”. Interesting! But the company is in Australia... 

More digging and I did come across the VW part # of “5NN-955-427-03C”. The connector in the pictures I’ve found look correct...but I can’t seem to find details on the length.

Never in my life have I had such a problem locating a replacement rear wiper blade...silly! :banghead:

Has anyone been able to sort out this mystery?

Cheers!


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

JimGravelle said:


> .....The VW parts guy asked me for my VIN...which I thought was a little weird for just a wiper blade...so I’m beginning to wonder if VW used a couple of different styles of wiper arms on the rear of our vehicles.....


The parts counter will almost always ask for the VIN as the computer will know exactly what parts apply to that vehicle.

As to the wiper blade, the use of a ruler and observation of the connection system should allow you to fine the right blade. It is not rocket science. VW uses a standard connection system.


----------



## Athlon64BIT (Oct 3, 2018)

Here is what I can Tell you. 
My R-Line is only 4 months old and the rear wiper is just plane awful.
I have owned several new cars and have never had one not work correctly before.
When I go in for my first service I will be having them replace it and the arm maybe too.

Sorry I cant help you with blades.

Athlon


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

The fact that the VW parts guy asked you for the VIN is no surprise. They don’t know how to look anything up in ETKA anymore without a VIN. I used to be able to go in there and say I have a 2002 GTI and need to find this part and it was no big deal. These millennials can’t figure that out and thus need the exact 17 digit code to make sure they’re looking in the right spot. :laugh:


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Savvv said:


> The fact that the VW parts guy asked you for the VIN is no surprise. They don’t know how to look anything up in ETKA anymore without a VIN. I used to be able to go in there and say I have a 2002 GTI and need to find this part and it was no big deal. These millennials can’t figure that out and thus need the exact 17 digit code to make sure they’re looking in the right spot. :laugh:


So, you don't think having the parts system "personalized" for each and every vehicle is an advantage to be celebrated?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Athlon64BIT said:


> Here is what I can Tell you.
> My R-Line is only 4 months old and the rear wiper is just plane awful.
> I have owned several new cars and have never had one not work correctly before.
> When I go in for my first service I will be having them replace it and the arm maybe too.
> ...


VW has not control with customers that abuse their vehicles.


----------



## Gilley72 (Aug 30, 2016)

JimGravelle said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> This might sound like a weird question: but has anyone been able to source a replacement rear wiper blade in Canada?
> 
> ...


Asking for the VIN is just standard practice in the parts world. But if you have a 2018 tiguan ETKA does not really differ the MQB tig and the limited (old tiguan) there are 2 options from there. So if they are unfamiliar with it that probably why they asked. But if you know the VIN structures your can get past that pretty easy without a VIN. first 3 of VIN WVW is the limited and 3VV is the first three of the VIN for the MQB tiguan.

Only one option for the wiper and arm for the MQB tiguan.

We sell them at $22. $44 sounds like the price for the fronts. but if that's what they are charging for the rear that's whack


----------



## JimGravelle (Nov 13, 2018)

Gilley72 said:


> Asking for the VIN is just standard practice in the parts world. But if you have a 2018 tiguan ETKA does not really differ the MQB tig and the limited (old tiguan) there are 2 options from there. So if they are unfamiliar with it that probably why they asked. But if you know the VIN structures your can get past that pretty easy without a VIN. first 3 of VIN WVW is the limited and 3VV is the first three of the VIN for the MQB tiguan.
> 
> Only one option for the wiper and arm for the MQB tiguan.
> 
> We sell them at $22. $44 sounds like the price for the fronts. but if that's what they are charging for the rear that's whack


Do you work at a VW dealership? If so, can you confirm the part number I posted in my original message?


----------



## Gilley72 (Aug 30, 2016)

The 5nn is correct


----------



## IridiumB6 (Nov 29, 2010)

Athlon64BIT said:


> Here is what I can Tell you.
> My R-Line is only 4 months old and the rear wiper is just plane awful.
> I have owned several new cars and have never had one not work correctly before.
> When I go in for my first service I will be having them replace it and the arm maybe too.
> ...


In what world? It is by far the best rear wiper I've ever had.. :screwy::screwy:

It's large, effectively cleans, doesn't streak or anything like that. What are you complaints about it?


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

IridiumB6 said:


> In what world? It is by far the best rear wiper I've ever had.. :screwy::screwy:
> 
> It's large, effectively cleans, doesn't streak or anything like that. What are you complaints about it?


your statement sounds like you are living in a different world than us.


----------



## Cyckle (Apr 23, 2018)

JimGravelle said:


> but the one on my car is almost 15” (when measured end-to-end...not just the rubber blade bit)!


I've been thinking about replacing them as well, I checked Bosch website, they listed A383H as the rear wiper, which is 15"
I think it's worth a try


----------



## JimGravelle (Nov 13, 2018)

Cyckle said:


> I've been thinking about replacing them as well, I checked Bosch website, they listed A383H as the rear wiper, which is 15"
> I think it's worth a try


I too found that Bosch wiper listed on a Tiguan forum in the UK...but I couldn't find a place to order it from in Canada...or North America. It might be a UK only model...which I find strange.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Disclaimer, I have not actually researched this for Tiguan.

When it comes to buying OEM like wipers for my previous VWs, I always had good luck with Valeo brand wipers. VW uses Valeo for lot of components so it is possible Valeo supplies wipers for VW.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

dealpapa said:


> your statement sounds like you are living in a different world than us.


Are you expecting to wipe off the black defrost lines with said wiper? :laugh:

I’m with him. The rear wiper on my car works flawlessly. No streaking. No lines from a cut blade. I’ve got 21,000 on the clock and with all the winter driving it surely gets covered with salty grime from the roads, and gets used plenty.


----------



## JimGravelle (Nov 13, 2018)

Savvv said:


> Are you expecting to wipe off the black defrost lines with said wiper? :laugh:
> 
> I’m with him. The rear wiper on my car works flawlessly. No streaking. No lines from a cut blade. I’ve got 21,000 on the clock and with all the winter driving it surely gets covered with salty grime from the roads, and gets used plenty.


Seems like the rear wiper blade quality is hit or miss on our cars. Mine streaks like crazy and I have barely 9,000 km’s on mine. :what:

Still haven’t found a good replacement. Not in a huge hurray as I’d like to wait until winter ends before putting a new one on. During my searches it appears as though a lot of places both online and local list the rear wiper blade from the previous generation Tiguan as fitting on ours. Not good.


----------



## daisoman (Apr 20, 2009)

Got aerotwin from Germanparts.ca on sale for my GTI ($60 front and back). Works great but they're brand new so I don't know how they hold up. 

My wife's Tiguan is about a year old and the rear also should be replaced. They're squeaking. 

Edit: just did a quick search and nothing for the 2018+ Tiguan yet. Maybe call them? They're in the Toronto area









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## lgbalfa (Nov 18, 2018)

*Rear wiper size?*

I know the front sizes are 24 and 21.

What is the rear?

I have seen it listed as 13 and 15 from different websites online.

Thanks


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

lgbalfa said:


> I know the front sizes are 24 and 21.
> 
> What is the rear?
> 
> ...


Or, you could just measure it....


----------



## lgbalfa (Nov 18, 2018)

What size is the rear wiper blade?

Thanks


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

lgbalfa said:


> What size is the rear wiper blade?
> 
> Thanks


Why not just measure it? :screwy:


----------



## lgbalfa (Nov 18, 2018)

What other options for non-oem front / rear wiper blades?

Rain-X, Bosch?

Thanks


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

lgbalfa said:


> I know the front sizes are 24 and 21.
> 
> What is the rear?
> 
> ...


Measured mine and looks like 15. I bought RainX for the rear, since those worked find for the fronts, but none of the mount clips work on the rear so returned that 15 inch. Still on the search for a good replacement. 

My rear wiper sounds terrible 95% of the time that I use it, except when it is pouring sheets of rain.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

JenSnyder1083 said:


> Measured mine and looks like 15. I bought RainX for the rear, since those worked find for the fronts, but none of the mount clips work on the rear so returned that 15 inch. Still on the search for a good replacement.....


The OE from a VW dealer will fit perfectly.


----------



## brianbgw (Mar 29, 2011)

So I’ve been experiencing the same misery of the rear wiper blade not making good contact with the window since I bought the car in 2018. I’ve replaced the blade several times and had it into the dealer and they refuse to replace the arm under warranty. I had a 2020 as a rental car and it’s rear wiper spring tension was much higher than on mine. I decided to replace the arm myself and with the two parts next to each other you can clearly see there is a much larger spring in the new one (thicker wire gauge). Part number is the same (5NN95570703C). With the new arm my rear wiper clears the whole contact area with every wipe! I couldn’t be happier!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

I’m wanting to do a
Wiper delete. Anyone done that? Cause I have questions. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VW...vw...wv...WV (Sep 7, 2005)

would also like to know about the wiper delete...


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> I’m wanting to do a
> Wiper delete. Anyone done that? Cause I have questions. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This isn't particularly helpful but I know it's been done to the Tig in this thread - Shown in the latter part of the YT video...



https://www.vwvortex.com/threads/jamie-has-a-project-tiguan.9462098/&share_tid=9462098&share_fid=7951&share_type=t&link_source=app



Jamie has a project Tiguan!! 






Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Ummmm I’m the one that posted that and started that thread. Lol so I know about his video. I reached out to him but haven’t heard back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## derekmcallister (Nov 17, 2018)

Resurrecting this discussion for Canadian Tig owners: Amazon lists a Bosch A330H, as does Napa (although they say that it doesn't fit) https://www.napacanada.com/en/p/BSCA330H?vehicleAddPDP=true


----------



## weebl (Sep 27, 2017)

derekmcallister said:


> Resurrecting this discussion for Canadian Tig owners: Amazon lists a Bosch A330H, as does Napa (although they say that it doesn't fit) https://www.napacanada.com/en/p/BSCA330H?vehicleAddPDP=true


Another resurrection of this thread.

I see that this is a link to the A330H. Does that blade fit? 

I have seen the A383H listed as the correct blade, but this one seems hard to find.


----------



## OttaCee (Mar 31, 2000)

FYI - bought this set front and rear for $27 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B098MD8S3H?ref=ppx_yo2ov_dt_b_product_details&th=1
Since the set cost the price of 1 OEM rear blade, deal for me. So far, these have worked well.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

OttaCee said:


> FYI - bought this set front and rear for $27 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B098MD8S3H?ref=ppx_yo2ov_dt_b_product_details&th=1
> Since the set cost the price of 1 OEM rear blade, deal for me. So far, these have worked well.


Have the same one's bookmarked in my "VW Stuff" folder for when it comes time....

Bob.


----------



## Rogue46 (3 mo ago)

I just installed this one on my 2022 Se Rline black. works great and $12









Rear Window Wiper Durable Blade for VW Tiguan 2016-2022 Rear Windscreen


OMAC USA Rear Window Wiper Durable Blade for VW Tiguan 2016-2022 Rear Windscreen | Compatibility: Make: Volkswagen Model: Tiguan Years: 2016 2017 2018 2019 2020 2021 2022 | Omac Shop Usa - Auto Accessories




omacshop.com


----------

